# Questor/ The Questor Tapes



## Dave (May 15, 2003)

*The Questor Tapes*

With the many old ideas of Gene Roddenberry having already been re-cycled or brought back to life I was interested in this report.



> _from SCIFI WIRE_
> 
> *Questor Resurrected*
> 
> ...



I think I 've seen the original once, but I can't remember it in detail. I've read a lot about it, because the Android is almost identical in character to Data from 'Star Trek: The Next Generation'. Roddenberry has admitted before that Data's character sprang from Questor. Questor was even searching for it's creator, which Data found when he discover Dr Noonian Soon in the episode "Brothers." 

If it wasn't good enough for a series in 1974 do you think it would be now? Or do you think the networks are obsessed with Gene Roddenberry? His series do seem to guarantee a good audience.

Does anyone remember watching the original? Wasn't it a little slow?


----------



## Dave (Sep 12, 2003)

*New series is greenlighted*

It's crazy. Television seems obsessed with bringing back old concepts and recycling them, re-imaging them, or whatever. Rather than develop excellent new shows -- Odyssey 5, Firefly -- Television would rather eat itself!



> _from SciFi Wire_
> Wright Rewinds Questor Tapes
> 
> Herbert Wright, executive producer of the proposed television series Gene Roddenberry's Questor, told SCI FI Wire that the show has found financing and is moving forward. Questor will be based on The Questor Tapes, an NBC pilot that Star Trek creator Roddenberry co-wrote and produced in 1974, but that never materialized into a weekly series. "We're financed," Wright said in an interview. "We have more meetings, because we've not yet chosen what broadcaster will carry us, whether it will be network or cable. We may still go with syndication."
> ...


----------



## B9Creations (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: The Questor Tapes*



> Does anyone remember watching the original? Wasn't it a little slow?



I have the book(no kidding, they put it out on paperback!) and I have it on tape.  I guess I was the right age, but I loved anything that had to do with robots/androids.

I won't hold my breath waiting for a great remake...

Best!
MikeJ


----------

